# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Νέος στον κόσμο των zebra

## Zizu

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, πρόσφατα απέκτησα ένα ζευγάρι ζεμπράκια και είναι πραγματικά πανέμορφα!

Επειδή, όμως, είμαι αρχάριος θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχω κάνει κάτι λάθος..
Λοιπόν, τα έχω σε ένα κλουβί 35*30*45. Νερό ανανεώνω κάθε δύο μέρες και καθαριότητα κλουβιού κάθε 3-4, τους έχω βάλει σουπιοκόκκαλο (το οποίο τσιμπάνε) και δύο ταίστρες, στη μία έχω αυγοτροφή και στην άλλη τα σποράκια τους.
Ως εδώ νομίζω πως τα έχω πάει καλά :-)
Γενικότερα, δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα μιας και κινητικά είναι, και το ράμφος/νύχια τους έχουν τα σωστά χρώματα και τρώνε κανονικά.

Τα ερωτήματά μου είναι δύο :
α) Τα βλέπω ορισμένες φορές και σηκώνουν τα φτερά και βάζουν το κεφάλι από κάτω σαν να ξεψυρίζονται. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό ή πρέπει να κοιτάξω αν το κάνουν συχνά μήπως και έχω θέματα με τίποτα παράσιτα?
β) Πριν καμιά 10αρια μέρες είδα ένα σχετικά μικρό φτερό από το θηλυκό να έχει σπάσει και από το τίναγμα που κάνει στα φτερά της, είχαν πεταχτεί 2-3 πολύ μικρές σταγονίτσες αίμα. Έκτοτε δεν έχω ξαναδεί το παραμικρό (ελέγχω καθημερινά) και είναι μια χαρά ζωηρή! Είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό αυτό? (btw ξέχασα να πω ότι όταν την είχα αγοράσει, έλειπαν κάποια πούπουλα από την ουρά της, τα οποία όμως έχει αναπληρώσει πλήρως μέσα σε 15 μέρες)

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα!
Το κλουβί είναι σχετικά μικρό, καλύτερα να προμηθευόσουν ένα πιο ευρύχωρο, μία ζευγαρώστρα 60άρα δηλαδή νομίζω είναι καλή. Η αυγοτροφή δεν πρέπει να μένει μόνιμα στο κλουβί. Ανάλογα με την περίοδο αλλάζουν και οι απαιτήσεις τους σε αυγό/αυγοτροφή. Τα ζεμπράκια δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερες διατροφικές απαιτήσεις, το βραστό αυγό είναι καλύτερο, να τοποθετείται φρέσκο (πάλι η συχνότητα αν εποχή αλλάζει και ανάλογα και με τους στόχους σου πχ αναπαραγωγή, συντήρηση κ.λπ). Τώρα που είναι καλοκαίρι να μη μένει για πάνω από τριες με τέσσερις ώρες. Το χειμώνα μπορείς και παραπάνω. Τι αυγοτροφή είναι αυτή; Η γνωστή κίτρινη;

Το νερό πρέπει να αλλάζεται καθημερινά, και τώρα που είναι καλοκαίρι και δύο φορές, μία το πρωί και μία κατά το μεσημεράκι που έχει πολύ ζέστη.

Τώρα, στα ερωτήματά σου: 




> α) Τα βλέπω ορισμένες φορές και σηκώνουν τα φτερά και βάζουν το κεφάλι από κάτω σαν να ξεψυρίζονται. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό ή πρέπει να κοιτάξω αν το κάνουν συχνά μήπως και έχω θέματα με τίποτα παράσιτα?


Όχι, νομίζω πως απλά καθαρίζονται, εκτός και αν το κάνουν συνεχώς και επίμονα. Αλλά νομίζω πως δεν συντρέχει καμία ανησυχία.




> β) Πριν καμιά 10αρια μέρες είδα ένα σχετικά μικρό φτερό από το θηλυκό να έχει σπάσει και από το τίναγμα που κάνει στα φτερά της, είχαν πεταχτεί 2-3 πολύ μικρές σταγονίτσες αίμα. Έκτοτε δεν έχω ξαναδεί το παραμικρό (ελέγχω καθημερινά) και είναι μια χαρά ζωηρή! Είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό αυτό? (btw ξέχασα να πω ότι όταν την είχα αγοράσει, έλειπαν κάποια πούπουλα από την ουρά της, τα οποία όμως έχει αναπληρώσει πλήρως μέσα σε 15 μέρες)


Μην ανησυχείς. Απλά έσπασε. Εφόσον σταμάτησε είναι οκ. Λογικά σε λίγο καιρό θα περάσει πτερόρροια, εκτός και αν γεννήθηκε το χειμώνα που θα περάσει τώρα. 
Ο δικός μου ήδη ξεκίνησε και έχει γεμίσει βελονάκια, και φτερά το σπίτι!!!  :: 

Για αυτό είμαστε εδώ, ρώτα μας ό,τι θες!!!


Αν θες διάβασε και αυτά τα αρθράκια, θα σε βοηθήσουν πολύ:


(1) Είδη - Ράτσες (αναζήτησε για τα ζεμπράκια - zebra finch)
(2) Μίγματα Σπόρων για Εξωτικά - Παραδείσια
(3) Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών
(4) Αυγοτροφή για παραδείσια
(5) Αναπαραγωγή Παραδείσιων Πουλιών Συντροφιάς
(6) Ωοσκόπηση σε παραδείσια πουλιά
(7) Zebra Finches: Η ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών
(8) Οι κοινωνικοί σπίνοι ως παρένθετοι γονείς
(9) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού
(10)Καθαρισμός του κλουβιού
(11)Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!
(12) Τα τρία "Χ" που πρέπει να σκεφτούμε πριν αναλάβουμε κάποιο πτηνό!
(13) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!
(14) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?
(15) Περιποίηση - Κοπή νυχιών
(16) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(17) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(18) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(19) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(20) Πτερόροια
Περισσότερα εδώ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας! Να χαίρεσαι τα νέα σου πουλάκια, είναι υπέροχα πτηνά τα ζέμπρα! 

Το μήκος του κλουβιού δεν είναι αρκετό για να μπορούν να πετούν τα μικρά σου! Τα ζεμπράκια είναι αρκετά δραστήρια πτηνά και συνεχώς πετούν πέρα δώθε! Θέλουν τουλάχιστον 60 εκ. μήκος για να πετάξουν  :Happy:  Νεράκι, ειδικά τώρα το καλοκαίρι που ζεσταίνεται αμέσως και εξατμίζεται θα πρέπει να το αλλάξεις καθημερινά! Όσο πιο φρέσκο νερό και φαγητό έχουν, τόσο πιο υγιή και χαρούμενα θα είναι!! 
Η καθαριότητα είναι εξίσου σημαντική για την υγεία τους και όσο συχνότερη, τόσο το καλύτερο. Έχουν τη κακιά συνήθεια να τσιμπούν τις κουτσουλιές από τη σχάρα του κλουβιού, οπότε τουλάχιστον αυτή να την καθαρίζεις λίγο συχνότερα αν βλέπεις ότι λερώνεται γρήγορα!  :Happy: 

Το να καθαρίζονται είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά! Ασχολούνται και περιποιούνται το φτέρωμα τους αρκετές φορές μέσα στην ημέρα, ειδικά το πρωί και το μεσημέρι που χαλαρώνουν! Να τους βάζεις μία μπανιερίτσα με νεράκι να πλένονται για να καθαρίζουν το φτέρωμα τους ευκολότερα! 

Όσο για το φτερό, πιθανόν να τραυματίστηκε κάπου ή να της το τράβηξε ο αρσενικός. Καμιά φορά, όταν δεν έχουν δεθεί ακόμα τα πουλάκια το κάνουν αυτό. Δεν θα ανησυχούσα εφόσον δεν επαναλήφθηκε! 

Μερικά άρθρα που θα σου φανούν χρήσιμα! 

*Zebra Finch (Taeniopygia guttata)*

*Μίγματα Σπόρων για Εξωτικά - Παραδείσια*

*Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών*

Συνταγές αυγοτροφής 
Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού
*Καθαρισμός του κλουβιού*

Τα τρία "Χ" που πρέπει να σκεφτούμε πριν αναλάβουμε κάποιο πτηνό!
Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!
Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?
Πτερόροια
*Παπαγάλοι και μπάνιο


*ΥΓ: Και με πρόλαβε ο Ευθύμης!

----------


## Zizu

Είχα και εγώ τις αμφιβολίες μου για το κλουβί.. Όντως είναι οριακό μιας και δεν μπορούν να πετάξουν άνετα, έχει μπει στα υπόψιν ώστε να αναβαθμιστεί μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα.
Για το νερό δεν το γνώριζα και καλά που μου το είπες, εξάλλου δεν είναι κόπος..

Τώρα στα της αυγοτροφής. Τους έχω εδώ και κανένα δεκαπενθήμερο μόνιμα την μία ταίστρα με αυγοτροφή που την ανανεώνω και την τσεκάρω ανά 2-3 μέρες. Η αλήθεια είναι πως τρώνε αλλά λίγο.
Η αυγοτροφή που μου είχαν δώσει από το pet shop είναι χύμα πατέ κόκκινη (με καρότο λογικά). Επισκεπτόμενος άλλο pet shop (που εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο) μου πρότειναν κίτρινη "χοντρή" πάλι χύμα και πήρα δοκιμαστικά ώστε να τη βάλω από βδομάδα.
Εσύ λες να τους βάλω ή να αφήσω και τις δύο ταίστρες με σπόρους για κάνα μήνα και μια φορά τη βδομάδα να δίνω βραστό αυγό?

Τέλος, τους είχα πάρει μια φωλιά από αυτές τις ξύλινες τις τετράγωνες και δεν έμπαιναν μέσα με τίποτα. Αντιθέτως, ανέβαιναν στον ελάχιστο χώρο που είχε πάνω από τη φωλιά και κοιμόντουσαν!
Τελικά την έβγαλα και με ένα πολυεργαλείο έκανα λίγο μεγαλύτερο το άνοιγμα και έβαλα και λίγο λινάτσα στον πάτο + το πλαστικό με το νήμα και το βαμβάκι που πιάνει στα κάγκελα. Ε, λοιπόν από σήμερα άρχισαν να τη χτίζουν όλη μέρα και τώρα έχουν μπει και τα δύο μέσα για ύπνο!! :-)

Άκυρο αλλά τώρα που έβαλα τη φωλιά υπάρχει περίπτωση να δω και αυγά ή την έχουν κυρίως για ύπνο? 
Η αναπαραγωγή δεν είναι κάτι το οποίο είχα κατά νου όταν τα πήρα αλλά αν δω αυγά και στη συνέχεια νεοσσούς σίγουρα θα με χαροποιήσει!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για την αυγοτροφή που δίνεις διάβασε εδώ: *Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*και αφού διαβάσεις, μην τους την ξαναδώσεις  :winky:  Μπορείς να φτιάξεις πολύ εύκολα μία μόνος σου που θα τη δίνεις σε διαφορετική συχνότητα ανάλογα την περίοδο (πτερόροια-αναπαραγωγή-συντήρηση). 

Όταν λες να αφήσεις τους σπόρους για κάνα μήνα τι εννοείς; Χωρίς ανανέωση;; Αν εννοείς αυτό, τότε όχι. Δεν θα βάζεις πολύ τροφή για να τρώνε όλους τους σπόρους και θα τους την ανανεώνεις ανά 3 ημέρες. Δεν είναι καλό να τρώνε τόσο μπαγιατισμένη τροφή. 

Η φωλιά δεν είναι κρεβάτι των πτηνών. Είναι το νούμερο ένα σημάδι ότι είναι ώρα για αναπαραγωγή! Επομένως την βάζουμε μόνο κατά την περίοδο των αναπαραγωγών και την αφαιρούμε όλο το υπόλοιπο διάστημα. Πλέον όμως είναι πάρα πολύ αργά για να ξεκινήσει μια τέτοια διαδικασία. Ο καιρός ζεσταίνει και τα πουλάκια θα σκάνε μέσα στις φωλιές. Τέτοια εποχή είναι το τέλος των αναπαραγωγικών διαδικασιών μιας και έρχεται και η πτερόροια. 
Επίσης, για να πάει καλά μία αναπαραγωγή πρέπει να έχει γίνει μία διατροφική προετοιμασία πριν, τουλάχιστον 1,5-2 μήνες. Με τη συχνότητα παροχής αυγού σταδιακά να αυξάνεται και με κατανάλωση λαχανικών. Επίσης πρέπει πρώτα να έχουμε κάνει μία έρευνα και να έχουμε κάποιες γνώσεις για το πως θα το διαχειριστούμε προκειμένου να είναι επιτυχημένη η προσπάθεια! 

Αναπαραγωγή Παραδείσιων Πουλιών Συντροφιάς

----------


## Zizu

Επομένως, αυτή που έχω αγοράσει είναι άχρηστη?

Για τους σπόρους εννοούσα για ένα μήνα να χρησιμοποιώ μόνο αυτούς ως βασική τροφή σε συνδυασμό με βραστό αυγό μια φορά τη βδομάδα. Προφανώς και θα τους ανανεώνω όπως τώρα, ανά 2-3 μέρες.

Σχετικά με τη φωλιά τι προτείνεις?
Τα είδα να τη φτιάχνουν και να περνάνε αρκετή ώρα μέσα. Λες να τη βγάλω για να ανοίξει και ο χώρος στο κλουβί ή να την αφήσω και βλέπουμε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι, και εγώ την χρησιμοποιούσα και είχα πρόβλημα με τα πουλάκια μου, ειδικά κόκκινες κουτσουλιές που με τρομοκράτησαν. Να είσαι σίγουρος πως μόνο καρότο δεν είναι. Είναι άχρηστη. Προτίμησε είτε να φτιάχνεις δική σου, είτε ακόμη πιο εύκολα να τους δίνεις αυγουλάκι, κομμένο στη μέση, ή και λιγότερο, ανάλογα με το πόσο τρώνε. Εσύ θα δεις και θα κρίνεις. 
Εγώ δεν έχω εμπειρία από αναπαραγωγές. Λογικά θα πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί, αφού είναι αργά για αναπαραγωγές στα ζεμπράκια, όπως σου είπε και η Κωνσταντίνα.Το θέμα είναι τώρα αν έχει ήδη ετοιμάσει τα αυγουλάκια μέσα της. Βλέπεις ο αρσενικός να βατεύει το θηλυκό;

----------


## Zizu

Πετάχτηκε η κόκκινη (είχα δει και εγώ πορτοκαλί κουτσουλιές αλλά κατάλαβα φαινόταν ότι είναι από την τροφή). Εξίσου άχρηστη είναι και η κίτρινη; Να την πετάξω κι αυτή και να αρχίσω να δίνω αυγό; 

Σχετικά με τη φωλιά, πιο πολυ σαν παιχνίδι τα βλέπω να την αντιλαμβάνονται και το βράδυ που μπαίνουν μέσα. Φοβάμαι μην στρεσάρονται χωρίς φωλιά το βράδυ.. Πάντως δεν έχω τα έχω πετύχει να "ερωτοτροπούν" ως τώρα! 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τη φωλίτσα θα τη βγάλεις, δεν είναι κρεβάτι ούτε παιχνίδι για τα πουλάκια. Τη χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο στην αναπαραγωγή και μετά την αφαιρούμε. Επίσης δεν ξέρουμε και την ηλικία τους. Τα ζεμπράκια δεν πρέπει να αναπαράγονται πριν τους εννιά μήνες. Οι μυτούλες τους τι χρώμα είναι;

----------


## Zizu

Ωραία! Θα την αφαιρέσω λογικά αύριο που θα έχω χρόνο για να καθαρίσω και το κλουβί με την ευκαιρία.  Λοιπόν στο αρσενικό είναι πορτοκαλί έντονο, προς κόκκινο. Στο θηλυκό το ράμφος είναι ανοιχτό πορτοκαλί. 

Θα σας τα ανεβάσω και σε φωτογραφίες λογικά την Κυριακή! 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Zizu

Κάτι ακόμα, επειδή θα λείψω και την επιμέλειά τους θα αναλάβει η μητέρα μου. Η φωλιά πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί άμεσα ή μπορώ να την βγάλω αύριο βράδυ που επιστρέφω;; 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλό είναι να αφαιρεθεί άμεσα. Όσο περισσότερο παραμένει, τόσο τα ελκύει για να αναπαραχθούν.

----------


## Zizu

Οκ, θα κοιτάξω μήπως προλάβω και τη βγάλω προτού φύγω.. 

Πληροφοριακά, γιατί πρέπει να αποφεύγετάι η αναπαραγωγή αυτή την περίοδο; Λόγω της καταπόνησης του πτηνού σε συνδυασμό με τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες ή επειδή αναπτύσσονται πιο εύκολα ασθένειες; 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Επικρατούν υψηλές θερμοκρασίας. Ειδικά μέσα στη φωλιά, η οποία είναι κλειστή γύρω γύρω, δημιουργούνται ακόμη υψηλότερες θερμοκρασίες. Επίσης, τα πουλιά μπαίνουν στη φάση της πτερόρροιας, αλλάζουν δηλαδή φτέρωμα, μία επίπονη διαδικασία για τα πουλιά.
Περισσότερα μπορείς να δεις εδώ: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ερόροια

----------


## Zizu

Να είστε καλά παιδιά για τη βοήθεια! Μου έχετε λύσει απορίες που είχα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό :-)

Λοιπόν, έβγαλα τη φωλιά και άδειασε ο χώρος, καθάρισα και το κλουβί και τώρα έχω τις δυο ταιστρες με σπόρους και ένα κοκτέιλ φρούτων που είχα πάρει και την Κυριακή θα τους βάλω λίγο αυγό βραστό. Επομένως, παίρνω και ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί πχ 60*40*45 και από φθινόπωρο ξαναβλέπουμε το θέμα της αναπαραγωγής.. 

Κάτι τελευταίο (για σήμερα τουλάχιστον  :: ), την τροφή τώρα που έχει βάλει και ζέστη να την ανανεωνω ή ανά 2-3 μέρες να πετάω ότι έχει μείνει και να βάζω καινούρια;; 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Γιώργο. Είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο!  :Happy: 
Εγώ προσωπικά, αφού παρατηρώ ότι τρώει όλους τους σπόρους του ( με μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα το κεχρί εννοείται και τώρα που περνάει πτερόρροια έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τρώει και πιο λιπαρούς σπόρους ) φυσάω την ταίστρα για να φύγουν τα τσόφλια και έπειτα είτε ανανεώνω και συμπληρώνω, είτε αφηνω ως έχει. Αλλά τους τρώει όλους τους σπόρους.
Εσένα; τους τρώνε όλους ή διαλέγουν επιλεκτικά ποιους θα φάνε;

----------


## Zizu

Από ότι έχω δει έως τώρα, διαλέγουν τους σπόρους και πολλές φορές τρώνε είτε μόνο συγκεκριμένους σπόρους είτε μόνο τα φρουτακια.. 

Η τροφή που έχω πάρει είναι χύμα και έχω κάποιους ενδοιασμούς ως προς τη θρεπτική της αξία.. 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο. Προτίμησε είτε συσκευασμένη τροφή, θα δεις τις ιδανικότερες στο αντίστοιχο υπόμνημα, είτε χύμα η οποία προέρχεται από σακί που μόλις έχει ανοιχτή *μπροστά στα μάτια σου.* Μην εμπιστεύεσαι τους πετ σοπάδες, είναι πανω από όλα επαγγελματίες έμποροι...
Καλό είναι η τροφή που θα επιλέξεις να μην έχει τα "φρουτάκια", που είναι ουσιαστικά ό,τι και η "αυγοτροφή" η κίτρινη και η κόκκινη που πέταξες. Άχρηστα και επιβαρυντικά.
Καλό είναι να βάζεις την ημερήσια τροφή του κάθε πουλιού, αυτή που τρώει. Περίπου δύο γεμάτα κουταλάκια το κάθε πουλί, και έπειτα κρίνεις ανάλογα με το τι τρώνε. Να βλέπεις όμως ότι τρώνε και τα δύο το ίδιο και δεν εμποδίζει κάποιο τη διατροφή του άλλου.

----------


## Zizu

Στις τροφές έχω παρατηρήσει ότι κυκλοφορεί απίστευτη σαβούρα και ο καθένας πουλάει πραγματικά ότι θέλει.. 

Θα ακολουθήσει εκτενές ποστ μου με συγκριτικό για χύμα και μη τροφές που έχω προμηθευτεί. 

Τα βλέπω να τρώνε κανονικά και μάλιστα πολύ συχνά. Ορισμένες φορές έχω παρατηρήσει το αρσενικό να εμποδίζει το θηλυκό να φάει σε πρώτο χρόνο αλλά χωρίς να την αποτρέπει ουσιαστικά. Απλά είναι λίγο πιο απότομος.. 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Zizu

Λοιπόν, σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου έχω βγάλει φωτογραφία τις 2 χύμα τροφές που χρησιμοποιώ και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.

Λοιπόν, η πρώτη είναι μια της οποίας (ως αρχαριος) δεν γνωρίζω καν την εταιρεία και την έχω ανακατέψει με την γνωστή ο θεός να την κάνει βιταμίνη. Το αστείο είναι ότι μυρίζει πολύ ωραία! 

Η δεύτερη είναι από συνοικιακό πετ σοπ, μάρκας Royal και είναι "Premium" τροφή όπως μου είπαν.. 


Εσείς τι λέτε; Ξεχωρίζετε κάποια ή πάνε και αυτές μαζί με την "αυγοτροφη";; 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Η δεύτερη εμένα μου φαίνεται καλύτερη ποιοτικά. Οι σπόροι φαίνονται πιο φρέσκοι, ενώ έχει λιγότερα μπισκότα. Για να μην την πετάξεις, τη δεύτερη μπορείς προσωρινά να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις και έπειτα την αλλάζεις. Όμως η δεύτερη έχει σπόρια που τα ζεμπράκια δε μπορούν να φάνε. Τον ηλιόσπορο σίγουρα, το σιτάρι και αυτό λίγο δύσκολα, με κόπο να σπάσουν τα τσόφλι. Προτίμησε κάποια τροφή η οποία να είναι πιο κατάλληλη για ζεμπράκια.

ΥΓ: μυρίζουν ωραία γιατί είναι ζάχαρη με μπισκότο... σαν κέικ δε μυρίζει;;;

----------


## Zizu

Αυτό  παρατήρησα και εγώ στη δεύτερη. Ναι μεν πιο προσεγμένη και χωρίς ζάχαρη/μπισκοτο αλλά μου φάνηκαν μεγάλοι οι σπόροι και ρώτησα 2 φορές το παλικάρι που με εξυπηρέτησε αλλά δεν με έπεισε. Πάντως φαίνεται καλύτερη και άοσμη. 

Η πρώτη έχει ακριβώς αυτή τη μυρωδιά του κέικ που είπες, την οποία είχε και πριν την αναμοιξω με την δήθεν βιταμίνη (που επίσης μυρίζει έτσι). 

Το μόνο καλό που μου πρότειναν απ'ότι φαίνεται στο πρώτο pet πολυκατάστημα που πήγα είναι η συσκευασμένη τροφή της deli nature!

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Να προσέξεις να είναι συσκευασμένη και χωρίς μπισκοτάκια!!  :winky:  Μόνο αυτό!!!

----------


## Zizu

Επομένως, από αύριο τη deli nature σε συνδυασμό με τη δεύτερη από αυτές που ποσταρα πριν και πιστεύω ότι θα είναι καλά. Θα δίνω και το βραστό αυγό που λέγαμε σε συνδυασμό με λαχανικά και πιστεύω πως θα είναι σε καλό επίπεδο η διατροφή τους. 
Μια τροφή μάρκας Manitoba θεωρείται αξιόλογη;; 

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για όλα! (Και εγώ και τα ζεμπρακια μου :-))

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει σαν μάρκα, αλλά έχει ένα καλό όνομα στην "πιάτσα". Αυτή η διατροφή που λες είναι υπέρ για τα ζεμπράκια, να θυμάσαι πως μεγαλώνουν στις ερήμους της Αυστραλίας... 
Εμένα το μόνο που με απασχολεί είναι να μην έχει αυτά τα πρασινοκοκκινοκίτρινα μπισκοτάκια τα οποία λες ότι τρώνε και πρώτα!!!  :winky:

----------


## Zizu

Κάτι τελευταίο μιας και πέτυχα σε προσφορά ζευγαρώστρα με διαστάσεις : 58*32*40
Είναι καλή σε μέγεθος για το ζευγαράκι μου?

----------


## Georgiablue

Πιστευω ότι είναι καλό Γιωργο..

----------


## Zizu

Ωραία, το έκανα παραγγελία και λογικά μέσα στη βδομάδα θα το έχω. 

Ορίστε και η φωτογραφία που σας είχα τάξει :-)

(Συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά είναι από κινητό..)

Έχω ποστάρει και άλλη μία στην αντίστοιχη ενότητα.

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Zizu

Παιδιά σήμερα παρατήρησα την κοιλιά του θηλυκού λίγο κάπως.
Εχθές καθάρισα το κλουβί και τους έριξα λίγο νερό να τα δροσίσω.
Ορίστε και φώτο 

Λέτε να έχει κάτι;; 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Zizu

False alarm μάλλον γιατί τώρα το βλέπω Οκ. 

Μάλλον ζεστάθηκε ή καθαριζόταν και είχε σηκώσει λίγο το φτέρωμα της.. 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ γλυκά τα μικρά σου, να τα χαίρεσαι.....

----------


## Georgiablue

Ζεσταθηκε το δολιο !  :Stick Out Tongue:  Γιατι δε δοκιμαζεις να τα φερνεις μεσα στο σπιτι πρωι μεσημερι..;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Απλά έκανε μπάνιο και έμεινα βρεγμένη η κοιλίτσα της. Να τους βάζεις μπανιερίτσα και πολύ δροσερό νερό τώρα με αυτές τις θερμοκρασίες!

----------


## Zizu

Και μέσα τα βάζω και το νερό αλλάζω 3 φορές ημερησίως αλλά αυτές τις μέρες η ζέστη είναι αφόρητη.. 

Η μπανιέρα είναι παράλειψη μου! Λογικά, αύριο θα προμηθευτώ μία :-)

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Zizu

Λοιπόν, πήγα σήμερα και πήρα 2 μπανιέρες και από αύριο θα πλατσουρίζουν :-) (ελπίζω)
Θα τα βγάλω και φώτο αν τα δω μέσα!

Κάτι άλλο που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι η τροφή, η δήθεν βιταμίνη και η αυγοτροφή/κέικ που είχα πάρει μου πήγαν περίπου 2.20 το κιλό και πετάχτηκαν.
Με 2.80 πήρα σήμερα τη versele laga συσκευασμένη και με λήξη το 2017.
Επομένως, το ότι η χύμα συμφέρει, μάλλον είναι μύθος που βασίζεται στην άγνοια παρά πραγματικότητα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Είναι πανέμορφα να τα χαίρεσαι !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zizu

Καλησπέρα και πάλι! 
Διαβάζοντας στο ίντερνετ είδα για μια ασθένεια που εμφανίζεται στα πόδια των πτηνών. 
Παρατήρησα λοιπόν ότι τα μικρά μου δεν έχουν ομοιόμορφο δέρμα στα πόδια αλλά έχουν κανά δυο γραμμές που είναι σαν σκάσιμο και φαίνονται στις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες. Είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό; 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όλα τα ποδαράκια των ζέμπρα, αυτή την εικόνα έχουν! Ακόμα και τα μωράκια  :Happy:  Δες εδώ για παράδειγμα μερικά από τα δικά μου σε διαφορετικές ηλικίες:

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιώργο, δεν είναι τίποτα ανησυχητικό. Μην αγχώνεσαι!!!  :winky: 
Μία παρατήρηση για το κλουβί, καλό θα ήταν να φτιάξεις, πολύ εύκολα και οικονομικά, δικές σου πατήθρες ξύλινες. Είναι πολύ καλύτερες συγκριτικά με τις πλαστικές και πιο φυσικές. Τα πουλάκια σου θα τις καταευχαριστηθούν μόλις τις συνηθίσουν. Εγώ θα έβαζα τις πατήθρες όχι κατά μήκος όπως τις έχεις, αλλά κατά πλάτος, ανάλογα με το χώρο του κλουβιού. Δες παρακάτω για να καταλάβεις:

*Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!**Ξύλο Ακακίας και προετοιμασία*

----------


## Zizu

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια! Προς στιγμήν αγχώθηκα πριν.. 

Μπαίνουν, λοιπόν στο μενού και οι πατηθρες! Θα τις φτιάξω την Κυριακή που θα έχω χρόνο. 
Η δουλειά που θέλουν είναι ελάχιστη και σίγουρα καλύτερες από τις πλαστικές στις οποίες δεν πατάνε και πολύ καλά ορισμένες φορές.. (Είναι πιο ωραίες και οπτικά.)

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Zizu

Σήμερα άλλαξα τελείως τις τροφές.
Σαν βασική τροφή έβαλα τη 2η που έχω ποστάρει στη δεύτερη σελίδα και τους έβαλα και αυγοτροφή στην άλλη ταίστρα (δεν την έχω φτιάξει εγώ μιας και με τις συνταγές δεν το έχω καθόλου αλλά αγόρασα μία η οποία δεν έχει μπισκότα κλπ).
Το περίεργο είναι ότι προτιμούν να τρώνε από μια συγκεκριμένη ταίστρα και το πρωί δεν πολυάγγιζαν τα σπόρια, έκανα τράμπα τις ταίστρες και μετά έτρωγαν κυρίως αυτά!
Σας έχει τύχει?
Επίσης, αν και τα έχω ένα μήνα ορισμένες φορές με φοβούνται αρκετά. Κυρίως όταν βάζω το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί. Είναι το συγκεκριμένο είδος που αντιδρά έτσι ή έχω παραλείψει κάτι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Απλά είναι λόξες αυτά Γιώργο ...  :: 
Συνήθως τα παραδείσια είναι φοβιτσιάρικα, ειδικά όταν προέρχονται από πετσοπ που τα πιάνουν σα να είναι πούπουλα... είναι τρομαγμένα και έχουν περάσει και αυτά πολλά. Από τη μεταφορά από το εκτροφείο στο πετσοπ μέσα σε βανάκια και στενά κλουβάκια, στα πετσοπ με τα διάφορα παιδάκια που απλώνουν τα χέρια τους, κάνοντας τα να πετούν, από το πετσοπά που τους πετάει μία χούφτα σπόρια μέσα στις ακαθαρσίες τους κ.α πολλά... τι να σου κάνουν και αυτά;
Απλά θέλουν χρόνο για να σε συνηθίσουν. Ο δικός μου, αν και τον είχα πάρει από φίλο μου, οπότε είχε γεννηθεί σε καλές συνθήκες, τέσσερα χρόνια μετά, είναι αρνάκι. Όταν βάζω το χέρι μου στο κλουβί ούτε πεταρίζει ούτε τίποτα. Απλά σταδιακά απομακρύνεται. Και έχει κάνει μπάνιο ενώ εγώ του κρατούσα στον αέρα τη μπανιέρα. Αλλά κάπου τα έχω ξανά πει αυτά...  :: 

Όλοι θέλουν χρόνο...

----------


## Zizu

Μάλλον δεν τους αρέσει η τροφή ή δεν μπορούν να τη φάνε. Έχουν καταναλώσει λιγότερο από το συνηθισμένο.. Από αύριο τους ξεκινάω τη versele και ελπίζω αυτή να τους αρέσει! 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι μέχρι να τη συνηθίσουν. Συνήθως όταν τους αλλάζουμε τροφή δεν τρώνε τόση πολύ. Αν θες αρχικά ανέμιξε τη με την παλιά και μετά από λίγες μέρες δώσε ολοκληρωτικά την καινούργια. Αν πάλι δεν έχεις την παλιά, συνέχισε με την καινούργια. Θα τη συνηθίσουν!!!  :winky:

----------


## Zizu

Κοίτα η τροφή έχει και σπόρους που δεν μπορούν να σπάσουν αλλά αυτοί είναι ελάχιστοι!
Η παλιά τροφή πετάχτηκε και το μόνο που έχει μείνει είναι λίγο μπισκότο/βιταμίνη που είχα βάλει και στην προηγούμενη.
Λες να ανακατέψω λίγη; 

Edit 
Συγκρίνοντας και με την versele τα σπόρια είναι σε μεγάλο ποσοστό μεγαλύτερα και μάλλον τα δυσκολεύει.. 

Πιο πολύ για τροφή παπαγάλου μικρού μου κάνει παρά για ζεμπρακια.. 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Η αριστερά είναι η nature που έλεγες και η δεξιά η versele;
Προσωπικά, έτσι όπως βλέπω τις φωτογραφίες καταλληλότερη είναι η πρώτη, η αριστερά...

Τα ζεμπράκια μπορούν να φάνε και τροφή από budgie, μπορούν να τη σπάσουν αρκεί λίγο να εξοικειωθούν. Εφόσον όμως υπάρχουν κατάλληλες για αυτά τροφές, γιατί να τους δίνουμε άλλες;  ::

----------


## Zizu

Λοιπόν, δεν έχω ένα τέταρτο που τους έβαλα την αριστερή (versele) και ειδικά ο αρσενικός την έχει τσακίσει! Καμία σχέση με την άλλη που τσιμπούσαν 1-2 σπόρους και γεια σας.. 
Η δεξιά είναι η τελευταία χύμα που είχα πάρει και δεν είχα πετάξει ακόμα. 
Πλέον, ποτέ ξανά χύμα για εμένα.. Ο καθένας πουλάει ότι θέλει.. 

ΥΓ. Η deli αν και μου την πούλησαν για την καλύτερη όλο μπισκότα και χρωματακια βλέπω και από σπόρους ελάχιστους. Επίσης, δεν έχει και τόσο ζωηρό χρώμα.. Σαν πολυκαιρισμενη φαίνεται αν και λήγει σε 1+ μήνα. 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Η αριστερά νομίζω είναι ό,τι πρέπει και δικαίως το αρσενικό την τσάκισε!  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εγώ τη versele δίνω εδώ και δύο χρόνια και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη!

----------


## Zizu

Ναι σήμερα ή που θα τρώνε ή που θα καθαρίζουν τα φτερά τους..
Το συνηθίζουν να ασχολούνται ώρα με τα φτερά τους? (γιατί πρώτη φορά τα βλέπω να τα "τσιμπάνε" τόσο πολύ)

ΥΓ Νομίζω πως το είχα ξαναρωτήσει αυτό αλλά δεν βρίσκω το σχετικό ποστ :-)

----------


## Αριστειδης

Με τετοιο καυσωνα μπερδευτηκαν τα καημενα και μπορει να αρχιζουν πτερορροια(τα δικα μου αρχισαν να ριχνουν φτερακια).

----------


## Zizu

Αυτό το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ γιατί βλέπω και κάποια μικρά πούπουλα στον πάτο του κλουβιου. 
Τα δικά μου που είναι και μικρά πρέπει να περνάνε την πρώτη τους πτερορροια!
Αυτή η διαδικασία πόσο περίπου διαρκεί;; Ρίχνουν σε μεγάλο ποσοστό τα πούπουλα τους; 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Στην πρωτη πτερορροια ριχνουν αν οχι ολα τα περισσοτερα πουπουλα.Η διαδικασια κραταει ενα μηνα αλλα κανονικα ξεκινα αρχες Αυγουστου και τελειωνει Σεπτεμβρη.
Εαν συνεχιστει απλα ενισχυσε την διατροφη για να περασει γρηγορα και πιο ευκολα.

----------


## Zizu

Ωραία! Τους έχω ήδη τα σποράκια και το σουπιοκοκκαλο μόνιμα και δίνω και αυγό ή αυγοτροφη. Μόνο λαχανικά δεν έχω δώσει αλλά θα αρχίσω από αύριο να δίνω λίγο καρότο, μαρούλι και αγγούρι.. 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αρχισε αλλα σταδιακα μην αρχισεις αποτομα γιατι θα τους πειραξει.

----------


## Zizu

Ναι το γνωρίζω ότι μπορεί να έχουν διάρροιες. Θα τους δίνω ανά 2 μέρες :-)

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Zizu

Λοιπόν, έχουν ρίξει πολύ λίγα πούπουλα (5-6) και σηκώνουν όλη την ώρα το φτέρωμά τους (άλλες φορές σαν να τινάζουν τα φτερά και άλλες αυτό το φούσκωμα που κάνουν)! 
Είναι πτερόρροια?

----------


## Cristina

Όταν υπάρχουν αρκετά φτερά στο πάτωμα σημαίνει ότι ξεκίνησε η πτεροροια. Και τα δικά ξεκίνησαν εδω και καιρό μερικά, άλλα τώρα την περνάνε.

----------


## Zizu

Αυτό συνδυάζεται με αυτή τη "νευρικότητα" με το φτέρωμα τους που περιέγραψα πριν? 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Ναι, γίνεται και αυτό . Τα έχεις έξω; Αν τα βγάζει στο μπαλκόνι μπορούν να έρθουν και άλλα πουλακια να φάνε σπιτάκια περασμένα κάτω και να αφήσουν κόκκινες ψείρες... Αν και πιο πολύ το βλέπω για πρεροροια!  Τους αρέσει να είναι καθαρά!!  Μπάνιο τους βάζεις;

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τα φτερα τα ανασηκωνει ετσι ωστε να τα περιποιηθει και να διωξει τα πουπουλα που θα πεσουν.Τωρα τα αρσενικα σταματουν να κελαιδουν.
Εσυ βαζε μπανιο καθημερινα και με καλη διατροφη η πτερορροια θα περασει γρηγορα.

----------


## Cristina

Μία χαρά τα είπε ο Αριστειδης!

----------


## Zizu

Το αρσενικό όντως κελαηδάει λιγότερο και γενικότερα τα βλέπω να ασχολούνται περισσότερο με το φαγητό και το φτέρωμα τους παρά με οτιδήποτε άλλο. 
Επιπλέον, έχουν ταράξει πραγματικά το σουπιοκοκκαλο! 
Στον πάτο του κλουβιου που κοίταξα καλά αλλά και περιμετρικά δεν είδα κάποια ψείρα επομένως μάλλον είναι πτερορροια.  
Μπανακι η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν τους έχω καθημερινά.. Από σήμερα θα τους βάζω κάθε μέρα! 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια!! 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Χρειαζονται πηγη ασβεστιου γιατι οι νεοι ιστοι που δημιουργουνται για τα φτερα χρειαζονται ασβεστιο.Μπανιο καθημερηνα ναι.

----------


## Cristina

Γιωργο, την ψείρα δεν μπορείς να την δεις ευκολα την ημέρα. Εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με ψείρες πριν 2 εβδο αδες. Δεν βρήκα ευτυχώς πάνω στα πουλιά αλλά βρήκα πάνω μου. Ανεβηκανε από το τραπέζι, από κάτω...ήταν στα μαξιλάρια...δεν ξέρω, αλλά υπήρχαν τα ατιμα! 
Αν θες να δεις κάποτε αν υπάρχουν ψείρες, είτε θα καλύψεις το κλουβί  με μία λευκή πετσέτα και πρωί πρωί θα κοιτάξει πριν ξημερώσει αν έχει τίποτα μαυρακιαπανω είτε θα βάλεις ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα μία χαρτοπετσέτα διπλωμένη και το πρωί να την δεις αν μέσα έχει τίποτα. Οι ψείρες βγαίνουν την νύχτα για να φάνε, τότε τσιμπανε τα πουλιά.

----------


## Zizu

Έβαλα τη μπανιέρα, μπήκε μέσα η θηλυκιά και ο αρσενικός την τσιμπάει τώρα.. Τι να κάνω; 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Θέλουν και τα δύο να κάνουν! Ο αρσενικός την τσιμπάει για να βγει!!  Άσε, να περιμένει την σειρά του! Ή βάζεις στο μπανιερες...

----------


## Αριστειδης

Βαζε δυο μπανιερες η ενα μεγαλο ταπερ η γυαλινο μπολ να χωρουν και τα δυο :Jumping0046: 
Επισης γιατις ψειρες εκτος απο τις λυσεις τις Κριστινας μπορεις να βαλεις ενα κομματι χαρτονι και να δεις αν πανε.
Αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχεις ψειρες θα το ειχες καταλαβει

----------


## Zizu

Βασικά έβαλα τη μπανιέρα μισογεμάτη, η θηλυκιά ή μπήκε ή έπεσε μέσα, βράχηκε και δεν μπορούσε να πετάξει. Ε τότε το αρσενικό άρχισε να την τσιμπάει και έπειτα είδα ότι της έσπασε ένα φτερακι. 
Την έβγαλα τη μπανιέρα και τα προσεχα μέχρι να στεγνώσει το θηλυκό και να μπορεί να πετάξει ξανά.. 
Δύσκολο να ξαναβάλω μπανιέρα.. Με φοβισαν..

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue

Γιατί δεν παίρνεις δύο μπανιερες; Τους αρέσει πολύ το μπάνιο! Εμένα αν δεν τους βάλω κάνουν από τη ποτιστρα και πιτσιλανε όλο το σαλόνι !  :Character0053:

----------


## Zizu

2 έχω πάρει! Το θέμα είναι ότι ποιος μου εγγυάται ότι δεν θα έχω θέματα επιθετικότητας πάλι; 
Αυτό είναι που σκέφτομαι...

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Δε νομίζω, δοκίμασε να τους βάλεις και τις δύο ταυτόχρονα, ώστε να διαλέξει το καθένα τη δική του...  :winky:

----------


## Cristina

Μην τους στερήσεις το μπάνιο! Είναι υγεία για τα πουλιά! Ειδικά τώρα που κάνει και ζέστη!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι εννοείς της έσπασε φτεράκι; Μήπως έφυγε μόνο του; Όταν λες επιθετικότητα, την κυνηγούσε από κλαδί σε κλαδί κάνοντας έναν ήχο σαν "χχχχχχ"; Αυτό είναι η επιθετικότητα στα ζεμπράκια! 

 Πολλά ζεμπράκια όταν βρέχονται δυσκολεύονται να πετάξουν και να προσγειωθούν, γενικώς είναι λίγο "άχαρα" καμιά φορά στη λαχτάρα τους να δροσιστούν.

----------


## Zizu

Λοιπόν, είχα βάλει κάπου 1.5 εκατοστά νερό. Δεν αντιλήφθηκα πότε μπήκε μέσα το θηλυκό αλλά όταν βγήκα το είδα βρεγμένο σαν να του έχουν αδειάσει ένα κουβά νερό.
Προσπαθούσε να πετάξει αλλά είτε δεν τα κατάφερνε είτε όταν τα κατάφερνε γλιστρούσε.
Αφού, λοιπόν, κατάφερε να ανέβει στη μία ταίστρα πήγε ο αρσενικός από κάτω και της τσίμπησε/τράβηξε την ουρά σε βαθμό που σχεδόν την έριξε κάτω. Γενικότερα, τον είδα ότι την παρατηρούσε συνέχεια και όταν του δινόταν η ευκαιρία πήγαινε κοντά της και ενώ την καθάριζε, τραβούσε και κανένα φτερό στα ξαφνικά ή πήγαινε κατευθείαν να τραβήξει φτερό και αυτή έφευγε. Δεν έκανε κάποιο θόρυβο το αρσενικό. Όταν στέγνωσε σχετικά η θηλυκιά και ήταν σε θέση να πετάξει τότε όλα εντάξει!

Τον έχω πετύχει και στο παρελθόν να έχει μια τάση να τσιμπάει κυρίως την ουρά της αλλά όχι όπως τώρα!
Σκέφτομαι μήπως επειδή είναι λίγο μικρότερη και δεν έχω δει να τη βατεύει του βγαίνει νευρικότητα..

----------


## Efthimis98

Το θηλυκό είχε βραχεί πολύ για αυτό δεν μπορούσε να πετάξει. Δε συμβαίνει κάθε φορά. Βάζε λιγότερο νεράκι.
Μήπως το αρσενικό την καθαρίζει και απλά φεύγουν φτεράκια, ειδικά τώρα με την πτερόρροια. Της τα τραβάει με δύναμη σαν να θέλει να τα ξεπατώσει ή την καθαρίζει;
Επίσης, τα φτερά που κόβει, τα πάει πουθενά σαν να θέλει να φτιάξει φωλιά;

----------


## Georgiablue

Γιωργο δε πιστεύω ότι είναι κάτι κακό.. εμένα αρχικά τσακώνονταν συνέχεια τώρα άρχισαν να καθαρίζονται και να συμβιώνουν καλύτερα. Αφού την καθαρίζει τα πουλιά αρχίζουν και ταιριάζουν! Παρακολούθησε τα όμως και αν δεις επιθετικότητα χώρισε τα ...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος πχ τάπερ μικρό δε αε παίρνει να βαζεις;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Zizu

Λοιπόν, άλλες φορές την καθάριζε και άλλες της τραβούσε πιο έντονα τα φτερά (αφού την έριξε από την ταιστρα). Τα 1-2 φτερά που έβγαλε δεν τα πήγε κάπου..
Μεγαλύτερη μπανιέρα δεν χωράει δυστυχώς.. 
Την Τετάρτη πάω να πάρω τη ζευγαρωστρα και εκεί θα τους βάλω δυο μπανιέρες με νερό τόσο ώστε να βρέχουν την κοιλιά τους. Αν δω επιθετικότητα θα βάλω το χωρισμα. 

Εσείς τι λέτε; 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πόσο καιρό είναι μαζί στο ίδιο κλουβί τα δυο τους; 

Πόσες ταίστρες έχει το κλουβί; Υπάρχει πιθανότητα η επιθετικότητα του να ήταν επειδή πήγε στην ταίστρα και απλά εσύ να το συνδύασες με την μπανιέρα και να το ερμηνεύεις έτσι. Τα ζεμπράκια είναι λίγο τσαούσικα πουλάκια γενικά και κάποιες φορές μπορεί να υπάρξει κάποιος καυγάς/διαφωνία ή λίγο μάδημα. Αρκεί να μην τραυματίζονται τα πουλιά!

----------


## Zizu

1 μήνα τα έχω μαζί. Δεν ήθελε να ανέβει απλά να την τσιμπήσει. Κάτι του κίνησε την περιέργεια, έτσι φάνηκε.. 
2 ταιστρες τους έχω. 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι λίγο καιρό μαζί, σιγά σιγά θα γίνουν ζευγαράκι και σύντροφοι. Όλα θέλουν το χρόνο τους. Ένα από τα δικά μου ζευγάρια δεν τα έβρισκε όταν τα έβαλα μαζί αμέσως, οπότε τα χώρισα για λίγο καιρό (σε ζευγαρώστρα με χώρισμα που να βλέπονται), μέχρι να δω ότι κάθονται κοντά κοντά στα κλαδιά ή ότι προσπαθούν να κοιμηθούν κοντά.

----------


## Zizu

Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.. 
Μαζί κοιμούνται και μαζί τρώνε πολλές φορές από την ίδια ταιστρα και καθαρίζει το ένα το άλλο.
Γιαυτό με προβληματίζει και τόσο το σημερινό! 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο μόνος τρόπος να δεις αν ήταν κάτι τυχαίο ή αν είναι κάτι που συστηματικά τον ενοχλεί, είναι να ξαναβάλεις μία μπανιερίτσα. Θα είσαι εκεί και θα τα επιβλέπεις για να δεις τις συμπεριφορές τους. Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ πως είναι κάτι σημαντικό. Από τη στιγμή που καθαρίζονται, κοιμούνται και τρώνε μαζί έχουν σίγουρα αποδεχτεί ο ένας τον άλλον.

----------


## Zizu

Και εγώ ελπίζω να είναι κάτι τυχαίο. Θα γίνουν όλα αυτά όταν πάρω τη ζευγαρωστρα για να είμαι σε θέση να τα χωρίσω έστω και προσωρινά! 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για όλα :-)

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Zizu

Όλα καλά με τα ζεμπρακια μου :-)
Τώρα τα βλέπω να καθορίζονται λιγότερο και δεν βλέπω πολλά πούπουλα επομένως ίσως και να έχουν μπερδευτεί με την πτερορροια, ίσως και να τα ενοχλούσε η πολλή ζέστη.. 

Μία ερώτηση μόνο στα γρήγορα. Επειδή αυγοτροφη μόνος μου δύσκολο να φτιάξω και να τη συντηρησω, μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάποια του εμπορίου; 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

η cede είναι αρκετά καλή αν θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις ! 
Εγώ αυτή εμπιστεύομαι για τα cockatiel μου και ο μπαμπάς μου για τα καναρίνια του αρκετά χρόνια τώρα !  :Happy0062:

----------


## Zizu

Καλησπέρα και πάλι! 
Έχοντας πλέον εξοικειωθει με τα ζεμπρακια μου και τις ανάγκες τους είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος με τη συμβίωση μαζί τους :-)
Επειδή συνεχιζαν όμως αυτό το τιναγμα στα φτερά τους τα πήγα σε ένα pet shop που εμπιστεύομαι για να δω αν πρόκειται για κάποιο παράσιτο ή αν είναι η πτεροροια που τα ταλαιπωρεί. Ευτυχώς και στο πετ σοπ μου είπαν οτι ειναι υγιέστατα και μου πρότειναν αν θελω να ψεκαζω προληπτικά με το repello neem (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Το γνωρίζετε αυτό το σκευασμα; Εσείς τι λέτε, χρειάζεται ή όχι; 

Στάλθηκε από το m2 note μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Τη συνέχεια για την αναπαραγωγή των Zebra Finches μπορείτε πλέον να αναζητήσετε σε νέο θέμα: Αναπαραγωγή Zebra Finches.

----------

